# Is the retractable dog leash safe?



## Walt Watson (Mar 20, 2019)

When we go out with our dog, we can't always leave the dog leash. Recently I have seen many pet owners using retractable dog leashes, which looks really good.
Dogs can get more room for activities, but my friends told me that this kind of dog leash is a safety hazard.


----------



## pappasbike (Nov 19, 2008)

They are abominations. I’ve got scars on my legs from an owner whose retriever had darted through my legs wrapping the leash around my shin. The owner was pulling on one end while the dog was pulling on the other cutting into my leg. I also have a poorly healed broken finger from when I did not realize another dog was on one of those. It was dark and I didn’t realize it was a retractable. I normally avoid any dog or owner with them. The owner did not have control and the dog charged out to the end length of the leash to attack my dog. I had to punch it in the head to protect my dog breaking my finger. 

My dog, a sweet docile greyhound, has been flipped over and injured when a dog on one of those darted under her, wrapping her legs bringing her down. My first thought when I see those is the owner is an idiot. No responsible trainer would recommend them. In almost every community a six foot leash is required by statute, not a 20-25 foot retractable. I called the police on the owner whose dog charged us and he was cited with I believe a $250 fine. I just wrapped my finger to the one beside it and it healed but it’s no longer straight. So my opinion is they should be banned in every community.


----------



## Debby (Jun 19, 2008)

To know the dangers you can just google hazards of retractable leashes. They are illegal in many places THANK GOODNESS. When I foster dogs, if they come in with one I cut the leash then throw it in the garbage. Many dogs have died because of these, many have been injured and many people have been injured. If you think about it, there isn't even one reason in the world to own one. If you need a long leash just attach a clip to a long rope.


----------



## MiragePetProducts (Jun 14, 2019)

If you have a very obedient, well-mannered dog, using a retractable leash in a wide-open, uninhabited space so she can have a little room to explore may be safe. However, the majority of the time, retractable leashes are dangerous for dogs, their owners, and nearby pets and people.


----------

